# Would this fertiliser be safe for shrimps?



## ambe (Feb 16, 2017)

Got my water sorted by adding GH+

Now at KH2, GH7, PH7, TDS 159
Was at KH2, GH4, PH7, TDS 66

Now I'm looking at fertilisers because I have no soil, just sand. One is listed as shrimp safe and all it seems to contain is iron, manganese and boron. Would this be worth buying?

Another has this as listed:
High concentrations of: iron, potassium and magnesium.

Other micronutrients: manganese, boron, cobalt, lithium, molybdenum, copper, tin, nickel, fluorine, iodine, aluminium, zinc, selenium, vanadium.

Does not contain nitrate or phosphate. 

Also contains antioxidants and preservatives.

Thanks.


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

What are you trying to grow? You are not high-tech right. Providing nitrates and phosphates is more important than micros. IME and many others just using the dry salts e.g KNO3, KH2PO4 work fine. Most people don't have trouble with shrimp and fertiliser.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ambe (Feb 16, 2017)

Echinodorus Bleherae, java moss and the biggest concern is Sagittaria Subulata because I want this to be the carpet. I have found that the second fertiliser I mentioned (Easy Life Profito Complete) has mixed reviews - most have no problems but a few have concerns, so I think I will go with the first one which says it's shrimp safe.


----------



## coldmantis (Aug 17, 2010)

In my endler breeding tank, I do not dose any form of co2 or fertz and my dwarf sag carpets fine takes a while though but it carpets. it's a 14.5g Japanese front curve tank with 1 39w t5HO providing light to the tank and other tanks.


----------



## dukydaf (Dec 27, 2004)

The fertilizers you describe above are known to add mostly trace nutrients, that is nutrients that are only needed in small quantities for the plants to grow just fine. Plants also need what is known as macronutrients such as N P K . There are some commercial made mixes such as JBL Aquascaping series of fertilizers and Tropica Premium. These fertilizers add very small amounts of macros even when dosed at recommended level. If shrimps are the focus of the aquarium you might want to use only these or omit all for higher /more expensive grades. 

If we are talking about RCS, I and others have a good population with berried females at full EI (30ppm NO3, 3ppm PO4 //week 30+ppm CO2 ). As you can see with RCS you can add alot without problems


----------



## ambe (Feb 16, 2017)

Thanks. The light is pretty good on this tank so I think for now I'll just wait and see how the sag goes along. If I see that it's struggling I'll try the NPK instead of all the other stuff.


----------

